
Ecuador admits it cut off Assange's internet due to interfere in the US election - nthitz
https://twitter.com/ericgeller/status/788506808918810624
======
detaro
slightly earlier, on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12739349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12739349)

------
untog
Well, yes. I imagine Assange has become a huge pain for Ecuador in recent
weeks.

What I wonder: why are Wikileaks holding onto these emails and selectively
releasing them at various points? It makes it look a lot more like a political
attack on Hillary Clinton than simply freeing information.

They should have posted all of the leaked data as soon as they had verified
it.

